# Mechanische Tastatur - 1 Switch klebt



## hirnfaser (29. März 2014)

Hej,

ich habe eine mechanische Tastatur von Razer mit diesen MX blue switches. Neuerdings habe ich ein Problem: Eine Taste der Tastatur "klebt" etwas, undzwar die Leertaste. Sie ist schwerfällig und gibt kein Feedback mehr. Als ich das bemerkt habe, habe ich die Taste abgenommen und geschaut, was da los ist. Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich den Switch drücke, kommt erstmal gar kein Sound, wie bereits erwähnt, und der Switch kommt nur langsam wieder "hoch", also er bewegt sich sehr langsam. Hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Jetzt ist mein Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie das passieren konnte. Eigentlich halte ich Flüssigkeiten oder so immer fern von der Tastatur. Jetzt kann es natürlich trotzdem sein, das da irgendein Getränk reingekommen ist, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wie. Da ich auf die Tastatur eingentlich noch Garantie habe, würde ich sie ungern aufschrauben oder auseinander löten. (Zudem ich damit eh alles kaputt mache)
Soo, jetzt meine Frage, hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie man den Switch trotzdem "entkleben" könnte? Ich wäre euch einer Antwort sehr dankbar, da mir die Tastatur sehr wichtig ist. 

mfg


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2014)

Unter den Wasserhahn halten und kräftig ausschwemmen.
Anschließend ein paar Tage auf die Heizung legen.


----------



## hirnfaser (29. März 2014)

aber besteht da nicht die möglichkeit, dass das wasser die technik oder andere teile beschädigt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2014)

Bestenfalls mit Bremsenreiniger oder ähnlichem könnte man es versuchen. Wenn du sicher bist das dort nix verschüttet wurde dann schicke die ein, mir ist noch kein Getränk unter gekommen sich was sich selbstständig in verbotenen Zonen unerkannt entledigt


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2014)

Mit normalen Leitungswasser passiert nichts, hab so schon viele Tastaturen gereinigt.
Die Hardcorevariante wär der Geschirrspüler und selbst das überlebt die Tastatur problemlos.
Hab letzten Monat ein Galaxy S3 mit destilliertem Wasser wieder pipifein sauber bekommen nach dem es einem Kumpel in die Toilette gefallen war und Kalkflecken hinter dem Display zurückgeblieben sind.

Wenn du das Cap runternimmst, siehst do dort irgendeine Verkrustung von einer Flüssigkeit?


----------



## gh0st76 (29. März 2014)

Wasser ist nicht so wirklich eine gute Idee. Isopropanol ist da besser. Bei Wasser können Kalkrückstände im Switch bleiben oder noch schlimmer es korrodiert im inneren.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

Ich würde auch mal den Bremsenreiniger testen, falls gerade zur Hand. Wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin inwiefern der Kunststoff angreift.


----------



## hirnfaser (29. März 2014)

ich trink halt schon mal was am Computer und da is mir das schon öfter passiert das ich was verschütte ... also ich bin mir absolut nicht sicher, ob es keine Flüssigkeit war. Zudem sind ja Cherry MX Switches für die Ewigkeit gebaut und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich innerhalb von 4 Monaten über 50 Millionen Tastenanschläge produziert habe.

So: Aber wenn man Leitungswasser benutzt, kommt das Zeug doch vielleicht ans Board und beschädtigt dort etwas oder? Ich bin bei dem Thema etwas vorsichtig, da ich vor längerer Zeit einen Wasserschaden an einem Mac hatte (was natürlich sehr teuer wurde) Und Verkrustungen sehe ich überhaupt keine, der Switch sieht halt wie jeder andere aus (Nur das dort kein Lämpchen ist, weil die Leertaste unbeleuchtet ist)

Zudem, wie du bereits gesagt hast, greift Bremsenreiniger laut Google Kunststoffe an.


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2014)

Leitungswasser beschädigt gar nichts.
Ansonsten kann man für das gute Gewissen noch mit destilliertem Wasser nachschwemmen.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

Destilliertes Wasser ist im Normalfall ungefährlich sofern Du das Ganze anschließend richtig trocknen lässt, damit es zu keinen Kurzschlüssen kommt, sobald Du wieder Strom drauf hast. (weil das Zeug auch irgendwann leitet, je nach dem was sich drin ansammelt )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal den Bremsenreiniger testen, falls gerade zur Hand. Wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin inwiefern der Kunststoff angreift.



An Bremsen sind auch Kunststoffe und Gummi, und alles behandelten Autos bremsen noch. Ich spüle damit sogar seit langer Zeit den Filterschutz aus Schaumstoff bei meinem Laubsauger ohne Materialschäden zu erkennen.
 Bei Wasser könnten Kalkrückstände je nach Gegend störend sein, besonders wenn man später mal die Garantie einfordern will


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2014)

Bremsenreiniger könnten schon ideal sein wobei es ja verschiedene mit durchaus verschiedener Zusammensetzung gibt. Kunststoff ist nicht Kunststoff und leider ist die Zusammensetzung des Kunststoffs aus dem die Cherry MX Schalter hergestellt werden nicht bekannt.

Das Risiko schätze ich als eher gering ein, wie so oft kann es hilfreich sein den Bremsenreiniger vorher an einer unwichtigen Stelle zu testen.


----------



## hirnfaser (29. März 2014)

Hat denn schonmal jemand von euch Bremsenreiniger an seinen Cherry Switches benutzt?


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2014)

Nimm bei Bedenken einfach destilliertes Wasser, das bekommst du an der Tankstelle im 2-5l Gefäß um ein paar €
Dabei kann nichts kaputt werden und falls es irgendein Zuckergesöff ist, wird es damit auch sauber.


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2014)

Doch, Wasser kann erhebliche Schäden anrichten (nicht unbedingt direkt durch sich selbst aber eventuell wenn *unbekannte Verschmutzung* darin gelöst wurde). Insbesondere wenn man die Tastatur in Betrieb nimmt bevor der Schalter vollständig getrocknet ist. Und es trocknet vergleichsweise langsam. Das es in Mengen von 2-5l billig ist ist hier auch nicht von Vorteil da man ja nicht annähernd so viel braucht.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. März 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Leitungswasser beschädigt gar nichts.
> .


 
Mit Leitungswasser reinigt man trotzdem keine Tastaturen. Da ist zuviel drin. Salze zum Beispiel. Wenn es Wasser sein soll dann destilliertes. Die beste Möglichkeit ist aber immer noch Isopropanol. Gibts billig in jeder Apotheke.


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2014)

Bisher hat noch keine meiner gereinigten Tastaturen irgendwelche Macken gezeigt.
Leitungswasser ftw


----------



## Tukuman (30. März 2014)

Ich würde die Tastatur reklamieren, wenn du sicher bist nix reingeschüttet zu haben, hast ja noch Garantie, warum dann selber rummurksen


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

Tukuman schrieb:


> Ich würde die Tastatur reklamieren, wenn du sicher bist nix reingeschüttet zu haben, hast ja noch Garantie, warum dann selber rummurksen



Er ist sich aber scheinbar nicht ganz sicher:



hirnfaser schrieb:


> Jetzt kann es natürlich trotzdem sein, das da irgendein Getränk reingekommen ist, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wie.


 

 Davon ab würde ich die Tastatur wegen so einer Kleinigkeit nicht einschicken. Das kriegt der TE sicherlich auch so hin.


----------



## hirnfaser (30. März 2014)

Hm jaa das ist eine tolle Aussage ... ich hab schon so manche teure Technik durch Selbstrumprobieren kaputt gekriegt.  Aber gut, ich werde eure Tipps mal probieren. Noch eine Frage: Dieses Isopropanol ... muss man das dann über die komplette Tastatur "kippen" oder reicht es, den betroffenen Switch zu behandeln?


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

Den betroffenen Switch großzügig damit behandeln sollte reichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2014)

Normalerweise sollte die betroffen Stelle reichen. Vielleicht würde es ja sogar mit einem Tropfen Schmiermittel gehen?


----------



## hirnfaser (30. März 2014)

Und wie mache ich das dann? Meineswissens sind ja die inneren Teile des Switches "verklebt".


----------



## Superwip (30. März 2014)

Ich kann von Wasser nur abermals abraten. Am ehesten würde ich es mit Ethanol (Spiritus) probieren. Dieser ist billig, leicht zu bekommen, verdunstet schnell, löst Zucker und greift garantiert weder Kunststoff noch Metall an.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. April 2014)

Spiritus greift kein Plastik an?

sorry da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. (Verfärbung)

Ich würds auch einfach mit Wasser aus der Leitung säubern.
Ich pack meine Tastaturen alle 3 Monate sogar in den Geschirrspühler. Lange austrocknen lassen und glücklich sein.


----------



## hirnfaser (3. April 2014)

Ihr widersprecht euch alle irgendwie gegenseitig. D:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2014)

Lässt sich nie wirklich vermeiden, nur Wasser würde ich trotzdem meiden je nach Härtegrad


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2014)

> sorry da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. (Verfärbung)



Das schwarze Plastik des Schalters den man sowieso nicht sieht wird sich bestimmt verfärben und das wäre ganz schlimm!


----------

